# Opinions: 8W7 in ProWedge vs 10W3V2 in custom box



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

When I got things fixed..I had them leave the JL audio 8W7 sub in ProWedge enclosure and bought it instead of 10W3V2 in custom box..price was close 8W7 $450 vs 10W3V2 $420...and I can return the prefab setup and they will give me full credit toward another sub setup

I realize the specs are better on the W7 series but would the 10in W3V2 be better..the W7 does seem boomy which may have to do with only having the DSP cutouts removed top port bass into my 530i

I am probably going to get the armrest cutout as well...

BTW I have my JL audio 500 amp set with sub filter freq at 85hz with input voltage as high and gain a bit over 1/2, infrasonic filter is set at 30hz and slope is at 24db...my fronts and rears are set to highpass 85 hz, slope 12db, input voltage is high and gains at about 35%


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I need pics before I give you my final vote :tsk:  Is this the one :dunno: 









The W7 is a great sub, in fact the 8" is the only one that I considered since it will run nicely with the 500/1 amp. Any W7 bigger then that starves for 1000/1.

The boom will be improved IMO with the additional venting to the cabin. I was comparing the W7 8" to a single 12" so I would not think there is much likelihood the the 10W3V2 will out perform.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> I need pics before I give you my final vote :tsk:  Is this the one :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must clearify my amp is JL audio 500/5..250 w for sub
Yes the 8W7 is in a ProWedge enclosure from JL audio..specs on the sub show optimal performance in 250-300w range..my JL audio 500/5 provides 250w..which JL audio shows in there data sheet as a good sub..the installer and I talked and he thought the 250 w would be fine given the performance recommendations from JL audio..500W would be too high for the 8W7 but not the 10W7

http://www.jlaudio.com/subwoofers/RP_Chart.html


----------

